# alter Gnom sucht Neuanfang



## Maaga (6. November 2013)

Gnom aus Leib und Seele,

sucht einen Neuanfang,


Was biete ich!

Erfahrung seit Classic (Molten Core) bis Level 80 geraidet (bis 6 Monate vor Schluss 3x die Woche)
Spiele am liebsten Magier und Hexer (beides als Gnom)
Älteres Semester +45 im RL, ==> soziale Kompetenz 


Was suche ich?

1) *Primär Spielspaß!!* incl. freundliche Gilde wo auch +45 Spieler  enthalten  sind
2) TS, Raidplaner, etc 
3) Aussicht auf einen Raidplatz, wobei ich momentan nicht sagen kann in welcher Intensität,
   a) habe 3 Jahre nicht gespielt, 
   b) die Chemie in der Gilde sollte stimmen
4) bevorzuge die Allianz (Gnom!), aber keine Bedingung

So hoffe auf viele Antworten und Einladung zu einen Gespräch im TS.

Mit  gnomischen Gruß Maaga


----------



## Ginahh (22. November 2013)

Hallo Maaga,

bist Du schon untergekommen?

ansonsten schau doch mal bei uns vorbei.

www.meinegil.de + http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/194421-arexxar-la-vita-e-bella-sucht-dich/

LG Ginahh/Nellas


----------

